

Nobody knows exactly when 'Super Mario Bros.' was released - daegloe
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/29/2910088/nobody-knows-super-mario-bros-release-date

======
benologist
Blog spam.

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/167392/sad_but_true_we...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/167392/sad_but_true_we_cant_prove_when_.php)

~~~
dalke
And a much better read. Thanks.

